#ubuntu-uds-client-1 2014-03-11
<alecu> hello!
<__lucio___> mhall119: hello! is this like the last one and you will get me the link to the hangout?
<mhall119> __lucio___: not me for this session
<mhall119> __lucio___: you should be able to start it
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions has instructions
<mhall119> either that or one of the client track leads can do it for you
<mhall119> __lucio___: I'm going to be running sessions on the appdev track, so I can't help, sorry
<__lucio___> mhall119: who is the client track lead? how do i find out?
<mhall119> __lucio___: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/tracks
<__lucio___> mhall119: thanks :)
<mhall119> np
<__lucio___> seb128: hi! can you give me a hand with setting up the HO? (i have no youtube channels)
<seb128> __lucio___, the track lead is supposed to host, I'm trying to start the session but google changed
<mhall119> __lucio___: you should be able to use your @canonical Google+ account
<seb128> like it doesn't let me start a public hangout without inviting people
<seb128> mhall119, can anyone host? ;-)
<mhall119> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions has new instructions
<mhall119> seb128: only track leads or the session's creator
<seb128> mhall119, ok, so __lucio___ can host that one?
<mhall119> seb128: if you follow the instructions above, you can create the hangout without inviting people
<seb128> __lucio___, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<__lucio___> seb128: tried that one, wants me to create a youtube channel and do sms validation (which most likely won't work in .ar)
<seb128> mhall119, I did what's on there, but on step 8 I guess a dialog asking me if I require participants to be 18 and that let me invite people, the "
<seb128> oh, need to type "ignore"
<seb128> __lucio___, ok, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfIBh1TAock35S03zx0yBiLkrNYO_4xRNdTZxdqakCtGlUkQg?authuser=0
<seb128> __lucio___, share with participants
<__lucio___> seb128: you rock! thanks
<seb128> __lucio___, let me know when you want to start the session so I can kick the streaming in
<__lucio___> seb128: go ahead
<seb128> done
<seb128> http://youtu.be/oU2nNF7_gU4
<aquarius> and I can see  you on the web page, so you are live
 * olli waves at aquarius
<__lucio___> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-push-notifications
<__lucio___> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/service-1404-push-notifications
<__lucio___> http://people.canonical.com/~john/push.png
<aquarius> heya olli
 * aquarius likes http://people.canonical.com/~john/push.png :)
<aquarius> Does the PPA stuff let me run my *own* push server? Or if I want push notifications for my apps, should I just wait until they land in 14.10 or whenever?
<aquarius> aha, olli has just asked my question :)
<aquarius> When a notification comes into my device for my app, does the device actually *start my app*, or does it just show a notify-osd bubble without starting my app (as iOS does)?
<Chipaca> aquarius: the latter
<Chipaca> __lucio___: no :D
<aquarius> ah, right... and tapping the bubble will start up my app. Does the bubble pass a parameter to my app with the notification text? Or is there a way to ask the notification daemon for details of all the notifications that have come in? It's really annoying on iOS where the notification daemon shows a bubble, but the app doesn't get the details of that bubble and so has to go and request from its own server!
<alecu> aquarius: this looks like a job for URL dispatcher!
<alecu> aquarius: ted is working on that
<aquarius> alecu, being able to ask for past unread notifications for my app would be ideal
<alecu> aquarius: asking the notification client, right?
<aquarius> url dispatcher would let me see *the notification that created the bubble I tapped on*, which is nice, but not as nice as seeing *all* the notifications that have come in since I last checked
<aquarius> yeah, having an API to ask the notification client "which notifications have come in for my app since the last time I asked" would be brilliant
<lool> aquarius: it might be an incomplete view though; we could potentially drop some notifications if the device is offline for a while; but it could still be useful, I agree
<lool> or perhaps we need two types of notifications
<alecu> aquarius: also, I assume some kind of aggregation needs to happen client side. I don't want 83 bubbles for each mail I've not read!
<lool> there can never be an unbounded commitment that you're getting all notifications ever missed though
<lool> on iOS I believe the last one wins when e.g. you're setting the badge number
<aquarius> lool, sure. It just infuriates me when I get a notification on iOS (for, say, a twitter message), I start my app, and my app does not know about that message and has to request it again from the internet
<aquarius> Does the notification client depend on the Unity 8/etc infrastructure? That is: is it blocked from working on the desktop until Unity 8/click packages/Mir/upstart-app-launch land on the desktop?
<alecu> the "how hard is GO" question was a bit misleading, because both chipaca and samuele are ultra-smart!
 * Chipaca blushes
<olli> alecu, ;)
<Chipaca> aquarius: the notification client depends on almost nothing
<Chipaca> aquarius: it depends on libwhoopsie :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: <end of list>
<alecu> Chipaca: btw, what about memory usage on the client? and about shared libraries?
<alecu> Chipaca: what go compiler are you using?
<Chipaca> aquarius: to have it run on the desktop, you .. just run it
<Chipaca> alecu: the plan 9 one
<aquarius> Chipaca, cool -- how does the registration process work?
<Chipaca> aquarius: if you have url dispatcher installed it'll work end to end
<Chipaca> aquarius: remember no registration because only broadcast
<aquarius> that is: how do I get a unique ID from my desktop device?
<Chipaca> aquarius: ah! libwhoopsie does that
<aquarius> oh, right, cool
<__lucio___> aaaand, we are done.
<facundobatista> __lucio___, thanks!
<Chipaca> aquarius: that's per-device, not per-user, for which we'll be using sso at some point soon
<aquarius> so I could write a thing which pops up "hey, your phone needs updating" on my desktop? :)
<__lucio___> seb128: thanks again!
<alecu> Chipaca: the plan 9? I meant gc or gccgo
<Chipaca> aquarius: yes, yes you could
<aquarius> thank you __lucio___, olli, everyone
<__lucio___> aquarius: hi! :)
<Chipaca> alecu: gc is from plan 9
<aquarius> heya __lucio___ :)
<aquarius> <childish>I want push notifications!</childish>
<Chipaca> aquarius: me too!
<aquarius> make them work for apps ;)
<alecu> Chipaca: ah, ok.
<seb128> __lucio___, yw ;-)
<alecu> Chipaca: so, you had to link all libraries statically?
<__lucio___> aquarius: hopefully next UDS we will be discussing that and promising some deadlines
<aquarius> yay!
<Chipaca> alecu: nope. The go libs, yes
<alecu> Chipaca: I mean... did you end up using any non-go library that you had to link statically?
<alecu> Chipaca: ok
<Chipaca> alecu: libwhoopsie is dynamic
<aquarius> I have, like, 39 ideas for apps which require push notifications :P
<Chipaca> alecu: cgo lets you use C, directly
<Chipaca> alecu: and the resulting binary links those libs dynamically
<alecu> great
<Chipaca> alecu: (look up cgo, because it might not actually be go, technically)
<alecu> will do
<alecu> Chipaca: last Q: (hopefully) do you have this running on arm devices?
<Chipaca> alecu: yes, the ppa has an arm package
<alecu> awesome
 * alecu has not kept track of go in a year or so, and a lot of my worries seem fixed.
<aquarius> __lucio___, Chipaca, do you want to hear a complaint?
<Chipaca> aquarius: go on then
<aquarius> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push-devs/ - last post was September.
<__lucio___> aquarius: i want to hear that there are no complaints, but i also want that to be true
<__lucio___> so go ahead
<aquarius> a tiny bit more visibility into what's going on with push notifications would be nice :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: it's hard to keep it going talking to oneself
<aquarius> Chipaca, believe me, I understand
<aquarius> been there. :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: but that doesn't mean you're wrong :)
<aquarius> but speaking as an Outsider now, I have no idea what's going on, and I don't want to hassle you guys, 'cos it's not scalable :P
<aquarius> anyway, end of complaint.
<aquarius> Chipaca, if I enable the PPA, with its Colonel Jessup warning, is it going to ruin my life and overwrite a bunch of stuff I care about?
<Chipaca> aquarius: if you leave it enabled and forget about it, at some point in the next few months, it'll make your house uninsurable
<aquarius> I don't care about the house ;)
<Chipaca> aquarius: but today, and for the next month or so, it'll be fine
<aquarius> for the next month, though, it doesn't *work*, right? I mean... it's not going to deliver any notifications yet?
<Chipaca> aquarius: I promise not to break it until it's on the image
<Chipaca> aquarius: i can show you how to make it work talking to your own notification server if yo wish
<aquarius> or, more worryingly, is it going to deliver a notification every nine seconds saying "lucio testing please ignore"?
<Chipaca> or i could write an email to the list with that
<aquarius> email to the list! yes!
<aquarius> giving __lucio___ the ability to pop up whatever text he likes on my desktop does not seem like the happy path to productivity for me :)
<__lucio___> nine seconds? i have load testing planned
<__lucio___> who cares about productivity when one can have fun
<aquarius> oh, every nine seconds it's going to pop up *ten thousand* messages on my desktop saying "hi there! this is lucio!", eh?
 * aquarius does not enable the ppa ;)
<__lucio___> aquarius: but if we do any load testing, we will be doing it on staging, so you should not worry about that
 * Chipaca hopes the client on the ppa isn't looking at staging
<pedronis_> Chipaca: the port will change before we do load testing I think
<Chipaca> \o/
<aquarius> anyway, thank you all. Looking forward to being able to play with this stuff. Chipaca, when you write that mail, I'd love to read it: feel free to nudge me with a link :)
<seb128> http://youtu.be/OZ79ea4BFuY
<seb128> ^ stream
<seb128> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdAeyzQF-o7YzDIeZuUsLC-opK3y92evk5z9mnMXkybLf2Ldw?authuser=0
<seb128> ^ hangout
<bfiller> also will be adding messaging-app in the future for sharing via MMS
<seb128> bfiller, not sure how much delay between IRC but Ken is asking who is going to work on that
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, I'm dealing with uploads for mms similar to the downloads,  the uploads that were just mentioned, how do they work?
<bfiller> seb128: someone from my team once mms lands in the backend
<bfiller> foudations working on MMS backend
<bfiller> I'll add it
<tedg> Do we have per-user ringtones?
<tedg> i.e. call from my dentist is a drill sound
<tedg> I guess that's more per-contact
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, we are dealing with uploads too, and seems like we have a small overlap, right?
<mandel> indeed
<mandel> browser => uploads
<bfiller> mandel: browser uploads won't use upload manager for now
<mandel> bfiller, ah, ok :)
<bfiller> mandel: but should add that next release I think
<mandel> ok, I was worried that we were doing things twice
<mandel> +1
<bfiller> mandel: hopefully it will be easy for us to cut over from using browser uploads to delegating to donwload manager to do the upload
<mandel> bfiller, hopefully.. although a lot of webpages do use flash for uploading.. so it will be a hard problem to solve
<tedg> Thanks folks!
<mandel> bfiller, but we are very early in the development to think about that right now :)
<bfiller> mandel: that's will be interesting
<mandel> bfiller, you are better spoken than me, I would have cursed
<bfiller> mandel: haha
<Elleo> mandel: presumably there isn't much we can do about that on the phone since adobe seem to have pulled back from general arm flash releases?
<bfiller> mandel: I'm just pretending that is a problem that we wont' have to solve :)
<bfiller> Elleo: good point
<bfiller> see, problem solved :)
<Elleo> heh
<mandel> Elleo, true, I just mentioned because a lot of pages use it, like flickr
<mandel> but I agree, lets wait to see how we get downloads and then worry about uploads
<kenvandine> mandel, i think most sites fallback without falsh
<kenvandine> flash
<kenvandine> i know flickr did last time i tried it
<mandel> sweet
<kenvandine> Elleo, i'm going to add an item for gallery-app switching to the QML api too
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay
<kenvandine> mandel, the download manager work for the transfer indicator/hub integration, who's name should i put on the work item?
<kenvandine> gatox?
<mandel> kenvandine, for the dbus and cpp api, me
<mandel> kenvandine, for the qml changes, gatox
<kenvandine> what's his launchpad id?
<mandel> kenvandine, agh, he has a long one
<mandel> kenvandine, diegosarmentero
<mandel> kenvandine, I think, let me double check
<mandel> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> ok, i've updated the blueprint based on the etherpad, thanks everyone!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<Elleo> great :)
<navnanav> aloha
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/client-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/11/%23ubuntu-uds-client-1.html
<diegocarrera> where can i found a documentation about this push notifications? .. any URL ?
#ubuntu-uds-client-1 2014-03-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/client-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-client-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Track: Client | Using the Devportal API website for hosting Unity API docs | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22199/client-1403-api-website-for-unity/
<seb128> hey
<seb128> mhall119, do you host that one or do you need me to do it?
<mhall119> seb128: which one?
<seb128> "Using the Devportal API website for hosting Unity API docs"
<seb128> seems you are on it
<seb128> good
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> want to join?
<seb128> (I'm asking because it's in client 1)
<seb128> I'm going to follow the stream
<seb128> thanks
<mhall119> seb128: thostr is asking me if I can move the smart scopes session
<mhall119> because it conflicts with a scopes session in appdev-2
<seb128> mhall119, client-2 is didrocks', check with him
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Track: Client | Supporting touch apps on Ubuntu desktop | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22179/client-1311-apps-convergence/
<cjwatson> do we have a hangout url?
<seb128> cjwatson, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfbMgisdYZtcTSgeJImyw1TtOVbj_fwoCZ30BfDz5rOd2ItGw?authuser=0
<cjwatson> thanks
<seb128> (sorry I was watch the core-1 session and it overrun
<lool> seb128: same here  :-)
<bfiller> hangout link for anyone who wants on: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe22T7EUVt357g3zk4OxS9o_I09puJxm7cqmFGU5w1K8WAO_w?authuser=0&hl=en
<lool> uhoh
<lool> bfiller: seb128 just posted a different one
<lool> 16:02 < seb128> cjwatson,  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfbMgisdYZtcTSgeJImyw1TtOVbj_fwoCZ30BfDz5rOd2ItGw?authuser=0
<seb128> bfiller, sorry, I'm still used to "track lead hosting", I had one started
<bfiller> seb128: shoudl we use yours?
<seb128> bfiller, do you have people in yours? if not, join mine
<seb128> cjwatson and pmcgowan are there
<bfiller> seb128: we'll join yours
<seb128> thanks
<ara> seb128, youtube link?
<balloons> do we have what's needed to start this hangout?
<balloons> bfiller, ^^? popey?
<pmcgowan> technical difficulties
<lool> not getting the yt stream
<bfiller> balloons: stand by
<balloons> kk, :-) Just wanted to make sure you were set
<seb128> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfbMgisdYZtcTSgeJImyw1TtOVbj_fwoCZ30BfDz5rOd2ItGw?authuser=0
<karni> "Supporting touch apps on U desktop" session not started yet?
<seb128> ok, good this time
<seb128> karni, we had issue, starting in a sec
<karni> ack, thanks
<karni> looking forward! :)
<seb128> http://youtu.be/dfFqYPxNanA
<pmcgowan> can folks see us now
<vthompson> Nope
<vthompson> Sorry, Yep
<mdeslaur> oh, people!
<ara> yes!
<cjwatson> bfiller: Could you paste the google doc here?
<bfiller> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0As1Fg7XBGWTjdG5ra1QtQURxM0VCVlU1dEdvN2l6SkE#gid=1
<cjwatson> thanks
<sergiusens> disabling is removing the icon?
<sergiusens> it wouldn't work anyways
<tedg> It can be set with an upstart job.
<tedg> But we really want to ask Unity for it.
<ara> bfiller, can we have an action item for that? default for DESKTOP_MODE
<tedg> Because it could be per screen.
<tedg> bfiller, You can put something in /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<tedg> I've been told saviq is going to have magic desktop detection someday :-)
<ara> pmcgowan, your input volume is a bit low
<tedg> I think that for 14.10 we should have a session on that. We don't need to focus on that today, but it's a huge issue that we should discuss.
<tedg> (that == figuring out if this machine is a desktop)
<tedg> bfiller, Just to make sure it's on your list, people always ask me about URLs. How should we handle that?
<tedg> Okay, that works for me.
<tedg> Do we think that's for 14.04? Do we want the apps working for 14.04?
<bfiller> tedg: would be nice if we could for 14.04 but don't know if possible
<bfiller> you guys tell me :)
<tedg> I think that we're not setting grid units automatically, talking with bregma about that yesterday.
<tedg> There's an issue with needing manual configuration because apparently the KMS data is not reliable.
<cjwatson> I'll drop out, since it doesn't sound like anyone's threatening to make me do click support on the desktop for 14.04 so I don't have to explain why we shouldn't :-)
<tedg> Monitors lie apparently fairly regularly.
<tedg> bfiller, It's a Qt plugin thing, right?. Not sure who handles that.
<bfiller> tedg: ricmm maybe
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, nope ;)
<tedg> bfiller, He doesn't test all of his stuff on the desktop :-)
<tedg> bfiller, HUD should "just work"
<tedg> And it does, web browser shows up in the HUD for me.
<tedg> bfiller, Good reason to switch to VI ;-)
<pmcgowan> oh man too late for that
 * tedg is good
<vthompson> The weather app is very nice in desktop mode. Perhaps that could be added to the list?
<ara> bfiller, who is taking the decision on whether to put DESKTOP_MODE=1 on 14.04 Desktop?
<bfiller> ara: I will
<ara> OK, let us know when you know, thanks
<bfiller> ara: I think we will set it by default, just need to figure out the best mechansim for making that happen
<ara> I think the PPA is a better solution, and leave SRUs just for critical/high issues
<jdstrand> we can't support click on the 14.04 desktop
<pmcgowan> ara, ok good
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ack
<cjwatson> jdstrand: oh, I should have stayed on to refute that idea after all? :)
<ara> I think keeping the current version in the archive make sense
<ara> bfiller, +1
<ara> I like that
<tedg> cjwatson, Meetings are like staring contests, first person to leave gets all the work items.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: no-- they said you said we wouldn't, but I typed that as they were saying it :)
<cjwatson> heh, ok
<cjwatson> I still have a work item for that, I should probably can it
 * jdstrand had an itchy trigger finger
<cjwatson> or explicitly defer
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I think so-- I looked into the nested X session (still haven't written it up) and it just isn't feasible at this point
<cjwatson> there was a work item to have aa-exec-click refuse on non-Mir, and then maybe some kinds of click package (webapps?) could work
<cjwatson> but it seems to be cutting it a bit fine now anyway, and I could productively be working on image building improvements instead
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/client-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-client-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-client-1 2014-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/client-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-client-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Track: Client | Unity 7 Defaults and Settings for 14.04 LTS | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22206/client-1403-unity7-defaults-and-settings/
<ara> hello!
<Sweetshark> heya all.
<seb128> hey
<seb128> bregma, hello
<bregma> seb128, good day
<seb128> bregma, do you host or should I start this one?
<bregma> seb128, I have no idea how to host, so maybe you should
<Sweetshark> seb128, all: I have no working hangouts setup right now, but will follow the session cast and try my best to type real fast on IRC ;)
<seb128> ok, I'm asking because I started sessions as usual to find out that in some cases other already did that for themself
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<seb128> bregma, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcTs29nNDDMeCm2QozMy3TTDdokJyEQQnjxepvHPj7ZN8EAyw?authuser=0
<seb128> those who want to be in the hangout ^
<seb128> who wants to come?
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ara, ?
<seb128> you said you were interested
<ara> sure, joining
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> http://youtu.be/Or2bipn5A3o
<seb128> stream
<Sweetshark> seb128: works (but has echos)
<Sweetshark> seb128: (doh, only has echos when you have two tabs with it)
<bschaefer> Sweetshark, i had the same issue :)
<OveRisberg> If you have a laptop with touchscreen and add an external screen without touch the touch area is stretched over both screens.
<qengho> "the touch area"?
<seb128> OveRisberg, that's a bug
<OveRisberg> Ok... is it a known bug?
<seb128> nothing to do with that session though
<gQuigs> and my mike doesn't work.
<gQuigs> I think we should do LIMs..
<seb128> OveRisberg, bug #1287341
<udsbotu> Ubuntu bug 1287341 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Touchscreen controls both screens in dual-monitor setup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287341
<OveRisberg> seb128: Thanks
<qengho> Do we think we can really make a list of hardware that doesn't lie?
<bschaefer> I would *think*/*hope* a monitor that doesn't give correct info would give you at lease a default 96 DPI (which is to small for a HiDPI monitor)
<gQuigs> I don't think we need data to know that LIM are better, and  letting OEMs set non-default settings for something like this seems confusing
<Sweetshark> qengho: only sir mix-a-lot devices dont lie
<qengho> bschaefer: Too many say "I'm 6 feet wide" or something.
<bschaefer> best case it gives correct info, and we scale, worst case no info and scale 1
<bschaefer> qengho, eww, well if its outside the range of 300/400? DPI we'll just default to 1.0
<qengho> I think we should limit range to between 1 and 2 by default, and ask the hardware for a suggestion, but only treat it as a suggestion for between 1x to 2x.
<qengho> More than 2x might make it hard to correct bad settings.
<qengho> That's the worst possibility, which Jason was getting to.  That the user can't see to change something that is wrong.
<oneidos> yassas!
<bschaefer> i think that sounds reasonable, if the DPI default setting is outside scaling 1.0 -> 2.0 (96 -> 1962 DPI), default 1.0
<bschaefer> scaling-factor (int), text-scaling-factor(float)
<qengho> Can we get the EDID scaling reported back to us somehow, so we can construct a blacklist and make better default scaling decisions in 14.10 ?
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: yep, value is stored in percent: 100 = scale factor 1
<Sweetshark> (in LibreOffice)
<qengho> jasoncwarner: Chromium has resources for whole number, but we do math to get exact, right now.
<bschaefer> really, a rounding up from 1.5 -> 2.0 is pretty noticeable. Marcos idea was if we are equal to or larger then 2.0, then switch to 2.0
<jasoncwarner> bschaefer: what does that look like? 1-1.5 = 1.0? 1.5-1.999 = 2.0? 2.0 - x.0 = 2.0?
<gQuigs> why only scale Unity to whole numbers?
<gQuigs> *not
<qengho> jasoncwarner: there's n<1, too
<gQuigs> by default anyway
<jasoncwarner> qengho: true, was trying to type quickly ;)
<bschaefer> jasoncwarner, well from bregmas testing, 2.0 is to large for his setting
<qengho> n > 1.5  goes to scaling factor 2.
<bschaefer> rounding could work, i need a hi dpi screen :)
<bschaefer> I think it requires some nice testing
<bschaefer> bregma, correct, (once half the window is over to the new monitor)
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark: is libreoffice/chromium scaling by windows?
<seb128> like what if I've 2 screens, with different dpi settings and one lo/chromium on each
<Sweetshark> seb128: nope
<bschaefer> the biggest problem with the setting scaling-factor is its global
<seb128> can they have different scaling to match the respective screens?
<bschaefer> if say you have a HiDPI monitor attached (needing 2.0 scaling) and you have a laptop screen that only uses 1.0 scaling
<Sweetshark> seb128: and if we update the value in the config you would need restart LibreOffice for it to notice.
<bschaefer> if we set scaling-factor to 2.0, your laptop screen will be to large
<Sweetshark> seb128: though LibreOffice obviously can change scaling on the fly -- but it doesnt watch the config.
<seb128> bschaefer, right
<qengho> seb128: Chromium only knows of a single display, which I think is the display owning the top left corner.
<gQuigs> so only set it to 1 or 2
<qengho> of the Cr window.
<bschaefer> seb128, its a very tricky situation global vs per screen support
<seb128> bschaefer, right
<seb128> the issue is that unity has that nice "value by screen"
<bschaefer> but nothing else does :)
<seb128> but we can't even do heuristics for GTK
<seb128> like if both screens configs don't match
<seb128> which one do we pick?.
<seb128> we screw up one screen either way
<bschaefer> conservative could work, if and only if all monitors scaling is 1.5 (>) then we can switch
<Sweetshark> also what about when the user changes the setting in LibreOffice itself and overwrits the value? We _could_ consider hiding that in the LibreOffice options UI, but that would kinda suck for non-unity DEs ...
<bschaefer> seb128, yeeah :(
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: non-unity DEs?
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: ;)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: trololol
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: :)
<bschaefer> that was the overall idea, it would be nice if we could control all the settings possible, but I think its up to the user to change the settings how they want
<bschaefer> (without fighting the DE)
<Sweetshark> seb128: so for LibreOffice to handle changing the scaling factor dynamically, writing the config isnt really good as it only will be noticed on startup. Instead exporting that setting via IPC (dbus?) would likely be better.
<bschaefer> Yeah, the problem is unity does Per-Monitor, Gtk does a global scaling
<seb128> I think qml does the right thing
<seb128> so things are going to work for new apps
<seb128> but that's it
<seb128> unity/qml are right and the futur for us
<Sweetshark> (though its somewhat pointless as LibreOffice has one scale factor for all windows. So if you have a Calc window on a HIDPI screen and an Writer windows on a non-HiDPI one, they have to have the same scaling).
<seb128> it's a bit unfortunate most of our apps world isn't there though
<bschaefer> If we play it conservative, we use the lowest scaling value to auto set the global settings
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah, but we also dont want to restrict unity based on toolkits :(
<qengho> For scaling defaults, I'd like to make sure we design something where single apps don't need to know about our decided policy. I don't want to carry diffs in packages, "if gsettings is 0, if release is trusty, set to 96dpi".
<Sweetshark> How about having a opt-in checkbox ('set font scaling ~everywhere') somewhere?
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: I think that is what we just said
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: yeah, typing bandwidth and latency ;)
<bschaefer> text-scaling-factor is nice, since its a float (but it only scales text!)
<bschaefer> text-scaling-factor does not mix very well with scaling-factor
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: it's like being in the future....I look so smart!
<bschaefer> and if they check both, use the lowest setting?
<bschaefer> or, only 1 box can be checked?
<bschaefer> that works
<bschaefer> bregma, what about detecting a dpi default?
<bschaefer> defaulting to one is easier for us :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Track: Client | Unity8 UI Touch/Desktop shell | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22222/client-1404-unity-ui-shell/
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: we should play poker like that.
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: that would be nice, eh?
<seb128> bregma, Saviq, others interested by the coming unity8 hangout, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYegL3bfdWtjR2B7mDJ-xUWL-ZQF1AnSj1DBGGAGKXQpgkEuLQ?authuser=0
<seb128> nobody for that session?
<bregma> isn't this Saviq's session?
<Saviq> bregma, sounds like it's yours :)
<seb128> bregma, he said it's yours
<bregma> not mine, blueprint is created by kgunn
<seb128> ok, seems that session has already workitems and stuff and nobody has an agenda
<seb128> is anyone having an agenda/things to discuss or should we just dismiss it?
<bregma> sounds like dismissal time
<seb128> done
<seb128> thanks everyone
<davmor2> is this session not happening or something?
<gQuigs> also wondering that ^
<seb128> <seb128> ok, seems that session has already workitems and stuff and nobody has an agenda
<seb128>  is anyone having an agenda/things to discuss or should we just dismiss it?
<seb128> <bregma> sounds like dismissal time
<seb128> <seb128> done
<seb128> let me delete it from the schedule
<davmor2> seb128: ah thanks
<seb128> __lucio__, hey, could you put a summary of the push notification session/outcome on http://pad.ubuntu.com/nRKeBvia0H? (that's for the vUDS wrapup summary)
<seb128> bfiller, ^ same for touch apps on desktop would be nice, if you can ;-)
<__lucio__> seb128, whats the dealine for that? (got some meetings now)
<seb128> __lucio__, wrapup is at 7pm utc, so you have like 3 hours
<__lucio__> ack
<seb128> thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/client-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-client-1.html
